

Moon Rock Delights - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/rtz/moon-rock-delights

======
RiderOfGiraffes
You know, it might be completely irrational and unreasonable, but it kinda
bothers me that you only ever submit stuff from your own web site, and that so
much of it is so completely off-topic for HN.

Do you submit _everything_ on your site? Does it not give you cause for pause
that basically nothing ever gets upvoted? You may not care about the (lack of)
karma, but it's a strong indication that there's a complete mismatch between
the community here and your submissions.

I guess it doesn't matter, but I was just, well, curious.

